# Need Framing Nailer Recomondation



## jpelzer (Feb 21, 2009)

I use a Hitachi NR83A2S, 3.5" round head. I've had it about 2 years, bought it after reading a lot of reviews and forums. Has never misfired, really well balanced (though heavy). And it looks classy, none of that neon green they're doing now.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Mike, If you click on "Search" (in the banner at the top of this page) and enter "Framing Nailers" you'll get 25 hits:

http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=705347


----------



## mike4 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike I have a Porter Cable bought a few years ago, have had very good luck with it. Did have one significant jam, took it to tool repair place, they told me they did not work on those but to just disassemble what I could and beat the s...t out of it driving the nail out, which I did, got the nail out and nailer works fine.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I got a RIGID framer from HD, $240. Has never jammed on me, used it to reframe about 100 linear feet of wall/sheathing, built a 10x20 shed with it, various other stuff around the house. Works nicely. Nails are $40/50 a box. Orange/black in color. A bit on the heavy side, two years old and still goin. Great for a weekend warrior like myself.


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

We deal with a lot of contractors at work - this is the one they recommended to me. I liked the weight and balance...

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...Id=10053&productId=100082336&N=10000003+90157


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Harbor Freight Baby,not a better deal around,get one sale with a box of nail's and a 2 year x-warranty,you are out the door under a 100 bucks,


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

gotboost said:


> Harbor Freight Baby,not a better deal around,get one sale with a box of nail's and a 2 year x-warranty,you are out the door under a 100 bucks,


 And you'll probably be going in back IN the door more than once to replace it!:laughing:


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe but I would bet maybe not..


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought the Porter Cable from Amazon. It was reconditioned and worked great for a terrific price. Used it recently to frame out the inside of my garage to split it into an office and half garage. Worked great for 2 1/2 to 3 1/2" nails


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

MikeP said:


> Hello
> I will be using it mainly for putting up wooden horse fencing, using 3-3.5 inch nails -- but would like something versitile to use in other applications.
> 
> TIA
> Mike


I would recommend the Paslode F350S PowerMaster Plus. It will drive up to 3-1/2" nails


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

My Bostich is 15+ yrs old and still going strong. But if you do fences, consider a Pasload, no air hose or compressor needed. However, this is not a heavy volumn tool, great for fences, additions, remodeling, but I would not recommend it for framing a house.


----------



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

I have used both the Paslode and Ridgid nailers and both are very nice. I only used well used paslodes and newer Ridgids so I can't tell you much about reliability. I would say the Ridgid is a bit lighter but the paslode has a better name behind it and has reliability. Not sure about the Ridgid. You can switch the Ridgid from multi fire to single fire with a little dial on the trigger. It also has a swivel air connector and turnable exhaust vent which is nice when your in awkard positions and don't want the exhaust in your face. The Ridgid also has adjustable nail depth which can be handy. The paslode may or may not have this(turnable exhaust). I think some of the guns did and the others did too but had seized up. Regardless it is made in taiwan and the Paslode is made in USA so you should give it seroius consideration. I have never used a Stanley nailer but I imagine they would be just as good as the Paslode or Ridgid. I could have sworn that Dewalt made a framing nailer but it's not on Home Depot's website. Dewalt has it on their website though.
http://www.paslode.com/products/tool_catalog/F-350s.html
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R350CHA-Nailer/EN/index.htm
.http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=5698


----------



## mikeybobo (Jan 4, 2009)

get the paslode 350s. its powerful, light, I personally prefer the paper coalated nails over the plastic and wire coalated. takes all different sizes of nails, depth of drive is easy with the on tool allen wrench and adjustable nose piece. I've had mine for 5 years now without a problem at all. drives into microlams no problem. we have a few of these along with a bostich, hilti, and hitachi at work and most of the guys like the hitachi and paslode. the hitachi is a nice working gun also , but I dont like the plastic coalated nails. i've had the plastic pieces shoot out while fireing on several occasions (watch your eyes). and also the nail strips tend to break apart if the box isnt stored carfully and gets banged around. just my opinion :wink:


----------



## fuster (Apr 13, 2009)

Hitachi makes the best framing nailers according to a guy I know who is a framer by trade. He has tried others, and Hitachi is the most durable with the best features. Not cheap, but also not made in China. Made in Japan.


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

Every pro framer (I'm one) will have a different opinion on what's the best nailer, but many will say Hitachi NR83A are the cat's meow. I've owned many of them and they are light, fast, and reliable. I like Hitachi, Duo-fast, certain Senco models, and Paslode. I personally prefer the plastic collated nails. If you're going to buy a lot of nails, you might be able to get a deal on the gun from a nail supplier in your area.

Amazon has deals on nailers, I got a Senco 702xp for less than $150, NIB, and it arrived in 2 days with free shipping...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MikeP said:


> Hello
> I would like to buy a Framing Nailer and need to hear some opinions on brand names. I want something that will hold up over years of use.


 Mike, You've received some excellent advice on Quality Nailers.
Give us some feedback.

PS and welcome to the forum
.


----------

